# Lousy split in skin of shooting thumb!



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Just venting&#8230;.

It is like clock work, in October, it is like the Mr. Hyde comes out in my skin and it changes. Highly prone to split fingers and dry skin over all.

I have had this *stinking, *(euphemistically speaking) split in my shooting thumb for the last two weeks. It was initiated by a nick of a knife and it morphs into a split in the skin! :thumbsdown: :cursin: :banghead: :bawling:

Shooting is less fun for now   .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Put honey on it will heal fast and no spliting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The trick with those splits is to trim down as much of the dead skin with a pair of nail clippers. Then apply some coconut oil . You'll be back in business in a day or two.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Put honey on it will heal fast and no spliting


I will have to try the honey.



treefork said:


> The trick with those splits is to trim down as much of the dead skin with a pair of nail clippers. Then apply some coconut oil . You'll be back in business in a day or two.


I try to keep up with doing what you say and similar remedies though the slightest neglect and back to&#8230;.less fun. At least for the winter.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I would put eucerin intensive repair cream on it at night with a bandaid on it. In the morning take the bandaid off and clean it up, and just keep reapplying the cream throughout the day. I have psoriasis and winter is the worst time for it, so i use a eucerin original daily.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a couple coats of CA or learn to shoot ambidextrously . :iono: . maybe its just a weather/seasonal thing . use some hand lotion .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In northern Canada, it is very, very dry in winter, mainly because it is so cold outside that there is very little moisture in the air. Many folks suffer from skin splits as a result. The standard remedy is to apply crazy glue ... as just suggested by Imperial. Works very, very well.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I wonder how your hands would look in a polished CA finish. 

All joking aside I hope one of the suggestions works for you.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I made a wax mixture of beeswax and mineral oil for polishing frames. Afterward, I noted that my cuticles were healing. Lady Flipgun is diabetic and has very dried and cracked skin on her heels. I began applying it to her feet and they are much improved. Apparently this combo is good for the skin as well as making a nice shine, :iono:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

oh that`s annoying honey and cutting it back works for me very well

fast recovery

cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Put honey on it will heal fast and no spliting


Nothing can come closer to honey...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tried the honey last night under a bandaid. The honey is one of the above suggestions I haven't tried. Oh, and CA I haven't yet willfully tried on my fingers.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Get well soon Ray.  Hope you're not out of commission for too long.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Oh, and CA I haven't yet willfully tried on my fingers.


guitar players do it all the time . stevie ray vaughn did it all the time .


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

CA glue was made originally for skin repair (I've been told). I worked in a vet's clinic. She used on the outer skin. If you don't spread it widely enough over the wound in such a high-use place like the pad of a thumb, the glue will separate from the skin on one side.

Hopefully you'll get it solved.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I have been told that there is a medical CA for cuts that you can buy. I believe places like walgreens sells it. I'm not sure if there is any difference between that and crazy glue. I have known people that they have used CA type glue on in the ER.
edit: maybe it is this stuff, http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0006GDBT0/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?qid=1320378294&ref_=sr_1_cc_1&s=industrial&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

you could try bag blam. my aunt & uncle were sheep & cattle farmers & had a tin of that around for years. put some on in the evening & wear rubber gloves as long as you can stand it(or sox) I put a combination of that & neutrogena on when my hands get bad. within 1-2 days back to normal.


----------

